# Email will not send.



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

I am on the fascinate. I have utilized the search function, but that was not helpful. I can not, nor have I ever been able to send emails with the email apk, but gmail works. My outgoing settings are on port 587 and my email address is on the default account. I am on ics now, but have never been able to send emails on this device rooted, tw, gb, cm7 or ics. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to m/f/s general.


----------

